# Lucky Bamboo in Bare Bottom Tank?



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hello, 
I am going to start cycling my 5-gallon tank for my betta tomorrow, and I want to add some lucky bamboo, which is the only plant I have access to right now. How can I plant it in there without substrate? I plan on having a bare bottom tank with maybe a few large pebbles. And suggestions on how to plant it?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

A terracotta pot would work. Or some kind of heavy planter that won’t float. You’ll still have to put gravel in the pot for the roots. Lucky bamboo needs it leaves above the water too


----------



## Mbpoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

Hi!
Keep an eye on it, I've read that the stalk of lucky bamboo can begin to rot.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

X skully X said:


> A terracotta pot would work. Or some kind of heavy planter that won’t float. You’ll still have to put gravel in the pot for the roots. Lucky bamboo needs it leaves above the water too
> View attachment 1024815


Okay thanks! I will try that!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Mbpoppy said:


> Hi!
> Keep an eye on it, I've read that the stalk of lucky bamboo can begin to rot.


Hey! I definitely will! Thanks!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

IME, the stalks do not rot as long as the leaves are allowed to "breathe." This is a terrestrial plant (Dracaena sanderiana) and cannot live if totally submerged.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> IME, the stalks do not rot as long as the leaves are allowed to "breathe." This is a terrestrial plant (Dracaena sanderiana) and cannot live if totally submerged.


Okay, thanks! If the plant isn't long enough, is there any way to let it "breathe"? Like is there some kind of plant holder I can get/make?


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

Try this


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Wow thanks! I will definitely look into that!


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

Your welcome


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

You could stack pebbles/rocks in a corner to give the boost up to the bamboo leave the rest bare bottom this would help give it some depth to the background too


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

yes good idea


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

Hey there!

A little update:

My dad brought some gravel home (I think about 1mm each) and I washed it very well and put it at the bottom of the tank and started cycling it this morning. I was thinking again, I have a lid on my tank and it will basically squash the plant. Instead of lucky bamboo, I was thinking maybe I could get some underwater plants that won’t be affected by the lid.


----------



## Fish guy 697754 (Dec 18, 2020)

👍 yes
Maybe some Anubias.


----------



## AbbieTheCurious (Dec 16, 2020)

Anubias is great but don't put the rizone thingy under gravel... I don't know too much about it so i'd look it up but I know you should like glue/tie it to a rock not stick it in gravel if possible


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

AbbieTheCurious said:


> Anubias is great but don't put the rizone thingy under gravel... I don't know too much about it so i'd look it up but I know you should like glue/tie it to a rock not stick it in gravel if possible


Oh okay, thanks so much! I'm still trying to maybe look for a website that will ship to my house for a decent price (in Canada). I might try to go to a store if possible...


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

I started cycling the tank yesterday, and I didn't really have that much time to build the plant holder that Fish Guy 697754 posted. The lucky bamboo that I got is about 5 inches tall? I have a Tetra Medium Whisper Power Filter (5-10 gallon) so I stuck the bamboo in the back section of it and it's doing pretty well. I might leave it there if it's okay.


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

It should work fine in the filter. I’ve seen people put pothos plants in their filters too. My only concern would be the roots growing so thick that the filter clogs. Just keep an eye on it. 🤘🏻


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

One of my favorite plants is the dwarf lily. It comes as a bulb. Toss the bulb in the water and wait for it to sprout. It grows pretty quickly.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

X skully X said:


> It should work fine in the filter. I’ve seen people put pothos plants in their filters too. My only concern would be the roots growing so thick that the filter clogs. Just keep an eye on it. 🤘🏻


Of course! Tysm!


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

X skully X said:


> One of my favorite plants is the dwarf lily. It comes as a bulb. Toss the bulb in the water and wait for it to sprout. It grows pretty quickly.


Wow, it looks pretty cool! Is it possible for me to buy the bulb online?


----------



## X skully X (Mar 17, 2020)

I had mine shipped. Hopefully you can find a seller where you are. I’ve gotten them shipped and I’ve picked them up at my local petco.


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

X skully X said:


> I had mine shipped. Hopefully you can find a seller where you are. I’ve gotten them shipped and I’ve picked them up at my local petco.


I found a perfect one with free shipping on Etsy, for a decent price too! I will definitely try to get it before the other 11 people who have it in their carts...


----------



## AlphaBettas (May 12, 2020)

X skully X said:


> I had mine shipped. Hopefully you can find a seller where you are. I’ve gotten them shipped and I’ve picked them up at my local petco.


Sigh I just noticed that the tank size must be 26+ gallons, and mines is only 5 gallons


----------

